# silly question



## MetroRAFB (Oct 11, 2006)

How long did you folks that have taken the exam previously get for lunch between the morning and the afternoon sessions? I know we're supposed to bring a lunch, blah, blah, etc. etc. et. all, I'm just curious. I wonder if it's up to the discretion of the proctors or if it's a rigid 1-hr break.


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 11, 2006)

I had one hour. I don't know if that's standard or not.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2006)

I was in the same room as petergibbons, so I say we had an hour. LOL.

I think it was 55 minutes actually, because they were trying to get back on schedule.

I went to the mall next door, and had chinese at the food court. yummy.


----------



## civengPE (Oct 11, 2006)

Here in Houston TSPE provided lunch for all of us free of charge! :true: (I'm a member now). From what I remember we had right at one hour for lunch.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 11, 2006)

> I was in the same room as petergibbons, so I say we had an hour. LOL.
> I think it was 55 minutes actually, because they were trying to get back on schedule.
> 
> I went to the mall next door, and had chinese at the food court. yummy.


I had sesame chicken from the same place. I left early so i had some extra time to kill. I played video games at the 3 game arcade in the food court.


----------



## VA_ENGR (Oct 11, 2006)

In VA last time it was about 55 to 60 minutes. Had to hurry to eat.

When I took the FE I packed a lunch - that worked out well.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2006)

> > I was in the same room as petergibbons, so I say we had an hour.  LOL.
> > I think it was 55 minutes actually, because they were trying to get back on schedule.
> >
> > I went to the mall next door, and had chinese at the food court.  yummy.
> ...


That's hilarious. I had the sesame chicken too, cause they didn't have General Tso's.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 11, 2006)

Why is it that the shitty Wong's Wok places at mall food courts never have general tso's


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 11, 2006)

> Why is it that the shitty Wong's Wok places at mall food courts never have general tso's


The General did not relinquish the copyright/trademark for his chicken to the malls and fast food Chinese restaurants because he doesn't believe in fast food. He feels it needs to be done in more of a formal setting to be done right.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 11, 2006)

I wonder if they actually eat that shit in China. I also wonder if, since we have "Dragon Buffet" Chinese food, do they have "Joe's Kitchen" burgers and dogs.

Sorry, Im a little bored at work.


----------



## Hill William (Oct 11, 2006)

> I wonder if they actually eat that shit in China. I also wonder if, since we have "Dragon Buffet" Chinese food, do they have "Joe's Kitchen" burgers and dogs.
> Sorry, Im a little bored at work.


by saying "dogs", I mean hot dogs.


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 11, 2006)

> Why is it that the shitty Wong's Wok places at mall food courts never have general tso's


It's probably a little harder to come by cat in a mall setting. :lmao: Most malls have a pet store though. :dunno:


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 11, 2006)

There is no such thing as a silly question.

Just silly people asking questions.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 11, 2006)

where you taking it?

I didnt last time, and it was a huge mistake, there was NOTHING close, but a CVS in the hood near the GA Exam (Macon) lunch was a bag of trail mix and mountain dew.

I will take a lunch most definatley this time. I may even bum a smoke off of someone


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 12, 2006)

FL, I went to school in GA though, I know which CVS you're talking about. I don't think there will be anything close to my location either so I'll bring my lunch and a book and veg. out until the afternoon session begins.


----------



## gatormech_e (Oct 12, 2006)

when i took the FE this April, i packed lunch. took the exam in Kississmee, FL.

i would suggest packing a small cooler with a few bottles of water, sandwiches, chips and some fruit. maybe some mixed nuts for protein.

it worked for me; although they were selling hotdogs in the lobby for lunch if you wanted...


----------



## rleon82 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gator,

I was there with you taking the exam. I hit the Burger King for lunch. Now was that a nasty area around the exam or what? I thought my truck was going to get broken into the night before the test.

BTW, did you pass?

RLEON82


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 16, 2006)

Forgot to mention,

When I took it in Louisiana, they (not sure what entity) were selling sandwiches (Fudgepump would love this), wraps and salads right outside of the doors during lunch break.

Ed


----------



## gatormech_e (Oct 16, 2006)

> Gator,
> I was there with you taking the exam. I hit the Burger King for lunch. Now was that a nasty area around the exam or what? I thought my truck was going to get broken into the night before the test.
> 
> BTW, did you pass?
> ...


rleon,

hi, fellow floridian!!! 

yes, i was very fortunate (prepared?); i passed the FE. i took the afternoon general.

luckily, my car (Acura) is very old, so I wasn't too concerned, but yes, the neighborhood had me worried. did you get a hotel nearby? i stayed with a friend, but since he moved back to St. Augustine, i don't know what i'll do this time for lodging...

in apr 07, i will take the PE, ME-Machine Design.

how about you???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2006)

Our break in VT was roughly an hour, probably a little more.

I had some extra time because I finished the AM session a little early. Ate lunch in my car, then took a walk to get some fresh air and relax. Looked around a couple of the little shops in town, and headed back in.


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 16, 2006)

> Forgot to mention,When I took it in Louisiana, they (not sure what entity) were selling sandwiches (Fudgepump would love this), wraps and salads right outside of the doors during lunch break.


Wow, that's impressive.

I think when I take it, I will bring in a giant ham and one of those deli slicers. I don't see anywhere where it says you can't bring in those.


----------



## petergibbons (Oct 16, 2006)

> > Forgot to mention,When I took it in Louisiana, they (not sure what entity) were selling sandwiches (Fudgepump would love this), wraps and salads right outside of the doors during lunch break.
> 
> 
> Wow, that's impressive.
> ...


I remember for the FE, you were allowed to bring in "unobtrusive snacks". Not sure about PE. And who decides what is obtrusive and what is unobtrusive? :???:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

in the PM section I ate a bag of trail mix and drank gator aid as I worked problems, of course I also commented on how nice the old blue haired lady's hair looked that morning (to ensure she didnt take my snacks away from me)

then I had to rub her feet after the exam


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 16, 2006)

Better than other things she might have asked you to rub. :ass:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 16, 2006)

Since I am Type II and get VERY aggressive and irretated when my blood sugar drops low, I DARE that old blue haired to come anywhere near my snacks.

It would BE ON!!!!!!


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 16, 2006)

In hind sight, I think it was good ole Mike and the "the other board" crew selling the food. It was wrapped in a "the other board" order form. Some of the sandwiches had special discount tickets to "The Passing Zone".

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 16, 2006)

Maybe ole' Mikey, is FUDGEPUMP????????


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 16, 2006)

> In hind sight, I think it was good ole Mike and the PPI crew selling the food. It was wrapped in a PPI order form.


PPI - Now with 8 reference manuals with 6 grams of useful information or less!



> Maybe ole' Mikey, is FUDGEPUMP????????


What, he realized how lame their board is and starting causing trouble to drum up interest?


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 16, 2006)

> Maybe ole' Mikey, is FUDGEPUMP????????


It's not me!

I don't think "the other board" likes me so much anyway.


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 17, 2006)

> "The Passing Zone".
> Ed


I thought it was the pissing zones...

:"the other board":


----------

